# What's this knob?



## fwardell (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi, new member and owner of 76 Inka 2002 trying to bond with my new friend. There's a mystery knob on the upper right of the A/C panel - see picture below. It's a rotary electrical control. Any ideas what it does? I do know it does not control dash lights, fog lights, interior lights, etc.


----------



## CSBM5 (Mar 10, 2004)

It's been years (i.e. 1972-1977 timeframe) when I had much experience with 2002s, but that is definitely not a factory dash panel as far as I remember. It appears to be some custom panel. The factory A/C version definitely looked different than your pic. Hence, I would guess it is something some owner along with way want to control -- perhaps rear speaker fader? Trace the wires connected to it.


----------



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

CSBM5 said:


> It's been years (i.e. 1972-1977 timeframe) when I had much experience with 2002s, but that is definitely not a factory dash panel as far as I remember. It appears to be some custom panel. The factory A/C version definitely looked different than your pic. Hence, I would guess it is something some owner along with way want to control -- perhaps rear speaker fader? Trace the wires connected to it.


It is the dashpanel that Dealer installed, aftermarket, Frigiking AC came with. It is what mine has. (New from dealer 1976). The mystery knob, as well as that toggle switch on the left were not stock. Mine has that "Dummy" green button on the right. Just trace the wires, let us know what you find.


----------



## fwardell (Feb 13, 2008)

Helpful - thanks - will do the wire trace and advise. You're the original owner of your 76 Inka? Would like to see a picture, especially if you have the original alloy wheels. Mine came with 320 Turbine alloys which have a little too much offset but work fine and look great. Browsing around for some original alloys. My engine bay is stock and I'm wanting to de-smog, install Weber 32/36, maybe upgrade distributor, maybe breakerless ignition, etc. but want to otherwise keep stock. Done much of that?


----------



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

fwardell said:


> Helpful - thanks - will do the wire trace and advise. You're the original owner of your 76 Inka? Would like to see a picture, especially if you have the original alloy wheels. Mine came with 320 Turbine alloys which have a little too much offset but work fine and look great. Browsing around for some original alloys. My engine bay is stock and I'm wanting to de-smog, install Weber 32/36, maybe upgrade distributor, maybe breakerless ignition, etc. but want to otherwise keep stock. Done much of that?


I have the 32/36 on my 76. I tried the Pertronix, but may have installed it wrong, had better luck with new dist. cap, points etc. I think the power wire to the coil is resistor wire, and confuses the installation of the pertronix. It was just easier to go back to the points. It is a California smogged 02, which includes every evil smog device known to man except a Catalytic converter. That always makes tuning fun, and California still wants to test it for smog every two years. (only on the 1976 2002's) Everyone else gets to "breathe" easier.


----------

